# round 2



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

my two reds just laid their second batch of eggs last night. Its only been 12 days since the first batch.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

WhooHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> WhooHOO!!!!!!!


 thanks my friend. I now have as many p's as there are people in my town lol


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats!!







and good luck w/ those 'lil buggers


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yonam said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks! do you want to hear their names? lol


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep us posted

good luck


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

will do


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

congrats keep us posted


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

great...now when you hatch them and their about 1 inch you can send them to me :laugh:

...no seriously


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam bro what a lucky man


----------

